# Hilfe bei vier gewinnt



## My94 (5. Sep 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe. Ich muss im Rahmen eines Projektes ein Spiel programmieren. Ich soll vier gewinnt machen und ich komme gaaarnicht zurecht. Das Problem bei mir ist in erster Linie Eclipse. Kennt sich ja irgendjemand von euch richtig richtig gut damit aus? Wir dürfen sogar fertig Quellcodes aus dem Internet verwenden, die ich schon habe, sollten das aber kommentieren. Ich weiß auch einfach nicht bei dem Quellcode was was ist. Eine GUI haben ich schon mit dem scenebuilder erstellt. Das "Aussehen" von dem viergewinnt habe ich bisschen umgeändert, beispielsweise andere Farbe der Spielsteine...Ich bin wirklich überfordert mit Java und eclipse, ich hoffe mir kann irgendjemand helfen. Ich würde auch was zahlen. Außerdem muss nicht das gaanze Spiel programmiert werden sondern nur einzelne Bereiche, da die Arbeit aufgeteilt wurde. Wie gesagt, einen gesamten Quellcode habe ich schon.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Voreck (5. Sep 2016)

My94 hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem muss nicht das gaanze Spiel programmiert werden sondern nur einzelne Bereiche


Und welche bereiche?


----------



## Voreck (5. Sep 2016)

Außerdem glaub ich das das eher Hier hin gehört:http://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/


----------



## My94 (5. Sep 2016)

Bereiche wären : Spielfeld programmieren (Felder,Menütleiste, Zeit, Spieler) ; Dialog für Anlegen eines Spiels (Spieler 1 gegen Computer) und Einlesen der Siegerdaten, Highscore und Zeitmessung


----------



## Joose (5. Sep 2016)

Bitte in folgenden Thread weiterschreiben: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/hilfe-bei-vier-gewinnt.174397/


----------

